# Vintage Adler Bike?



## Decedent (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey all, I'm new to this forum and I am need of some serious help. I picked up this bike from a neightbor awhile back and have been looking for info on it forever. I've seen pics and articles but nothing substantial. If anyone here who knows German or has any ideas where to get info, I would very much appreciate it. I hope the pics will help. Thanks


----------



## OldRider (Jul 12, 2010)

Thats a beautiful bike, love that rod brakehandle!I would venture to say its pre war, 1930's perhaps. I speak German but  I don't know much about this bike, just leave it as original as possible, including paint, a nice bath with a warm water soapy scrub would help clean it up.


----------



## kunzog (Jul 12, 2010)

Cool bike!  I cant tell you much about it.  I used to work for an Office Machine company and we sold Adler typewriters. Adler manufactured all sorts of things in Germany. As I understand Adler means "Eagle". I see that there is an Eagle on the headbadge and 3 more worked into the front sprocket. I would love to have that sprocket, never seen one like that.


----------



## supper15fiets (Jul 12, 2010)

....there is even a club, here in Holland, but the reading is also in Dutch, but you can look at some originele pictures...and remember Holland is not Germany! jawolh!

http://www.adlerclub.nl/pages/historie_ned.html
http://www.adlermotorcycles.co.uk/


----------



## Decedent (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I've had this bike a few months and I do plan on keeping every part original and just give it a good cleaning. I would just like to get a year and maybe what it might be worth. Cheers


----------



## Decedent (Jul 24, 2010)

I have a little more info but not a year. I've been Googling in 3 different languages trying to find anything. Not a whole lot. I guess it will remain a mystery......


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 24, 2010)

that chain ring has some neat design kinda like german military emblems


----------

